# Get A Load of This!



## maplebeez (Oct 6, 2017)

My sister & her posse of Bravo "Housewife Want-To-Be's," have left on their yearly fall beach trip today & once again my sister is PO-ed at me, since I refused to join them. I was only invited because they hoped I would spend my week cooking, cleaning & doing their laundry, so they could get a refund on their cleaning deposit. They expected me to sit in the condo while they went to bars, antiquing,gambling & on high-end shopping sprees. And by the way, my sister's using my "embarrassingly, shabby suitcase," (her friends' words) again!


----------



## Cffortin (Oct 6, 2017)

Thats rude isn't it.   Age difference between you two.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Maplebeeze, I remember you telling us about them. Maybe you could complain about her "embarrassingly shabby friends"!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2017)

No comment until I se your profile.  NEI.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 6, 2017)

Falcon said:


> No comment until I se your profile.  NEI.


My good buddy and fellow grouch. LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2017)

maplebeez said:


> My sister & her posse of Bravo "Housewife Want-To-Be's," have left on their yearly fall beach trip today & once again my sister is PO-ed at me, since I refused to join them. I was only invited because they hoped I would spend my week cooking, cleaning & doing their laundry, so they could get a refund on their cleaning deposit. They expected me to sit in the condo while they went to bars, antiquing,gambling & on high-end shopping sprees. And by the way, my sister's using my "embarrassingly, shabby suitcase," (her friends' words) again!



Apparently, good slaves are in short supply? Seriously, they are jerks. This is on them, the flawed perspective is theirs, don't allow yourself to be gaslighted by a bunch of wannabe nouveau riche class whores. If my language seems too cutting, I apologise, I just see too many clients, (very good people,) who have been treated very poorly by their relations.


----------



## Wren (Oct 7, 2017)

_Apparently, good slaves are in short supply? Seriously, they are jerks. This is on them, the flawed perspective is theirs, don't allow yourself to be gaslighted by a bunch of wannabe nouveau riche class whores. If my language seems too cutting, I apologise, I just see too many clients, (very good people,) who have been treated very poorly by their relations.

_ha ha ha ha Don’t hold back Shalimar ! 

Good for you in refusing to tag along Maplebeez, I would’ve told your sister to get her own suitcase too.....


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2017)

Wren said:


> _Apparently, good slaves are in short supply? Seriously, they are jerks. This is on them, the flawed perspective is theirs, don't allow yourself to be gaslighted by a bunch of wannabe nouveau riche class whores. If my language seems too cutting, I apologise, I just see too many clients, (very good people,) who have been treated very poorly by their relations.
> 
> _ha ha ha ha Don’t hold back Shalimar !
> 
> Good for you in refusing to tag along Maplebeez, I would’ve told your sister to get her own suitcase too.....


  Amen also!!  Would not be using my suitcase!!


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like a wise move on your part.


----------



## maplebeez (Oct 7, 2017)

These women are way beyond rude! My sister just smiles whenever these friends make racial jokes or insults, about minorities etc, but I find their words offensive. We weren't raised to talk about others that way.  And as my late granny told me, Life's too short to spend it in the company of people you dislike.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 10, 2017)

This happens because you allow it to (in my humble opinion).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)

maplebeez said:


> These women are way beyond rude! My sister just smiles whenever these friends make racial jokes or insults, about minorities etc, but I find their words offensive. We weren't raised to talk about others that way.  And as my late granny told me, Life's too short to spend it in the company of people you dislike.



I hate to say this because she's family, but I remember your stories about her and her friends and the way they treated you in the past.  I would distance myself, life is too short for that negativity.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 10, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> This happens because you allow it to (in my humble opinion).



She`s not allowing it. She declined their "invitation". And wisely so.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 10, 2017)

I dunno.  To be fair, I think you need to post a pic of the suitcase.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

Awwww...I feel SO sorry for your sister and her "posse"....NOT!!! Good for you for not falling for the okey doke! Your suitcase must not be that shabby otherwise why is she still using it?


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2017)

Sounds like you dodged the bullet by declining to join the "fun".   Has your sister always been like that?  She sounds like :sour:_such_ a delight.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 20, 2017)

What made them think you would do the cleaning etc?  I probably would have went with them and made sure it was the last time they ever invited me anywhere!    These people, including your sister, are not your friends.  Don't let them or anyone else abuse you.  I would take that suitcase back if I were you.  Tell your sister to use a trash bag to haul her things around in.


----------



## maplebeez (Nov 7, 2017)

Had to share this! When my sister borrowed my "shabby suitcase" for her trip, I also let her use my polka-dotted luggage strap.  A strap fitting around a suitcase, which makes it easier to identify your bag on an airport luggage carousel. Which of course, her traveling companions "poo-poohed, but she decided to use it anyway.  She told me upon arriving at their destination, she was surprised to see "a number of suitcases," on that baggage claim carousel, identical to my red, Samsonite bag.........but because of that luggage strap she was quickly able to locate & retrieve the suitcase. Proves that snotty "Housewife," brigade doesn't know everything!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2017)

maplebeez said:


> Had to share this! When my sister borrowed my "shabby suitcase" for her trip, I also let her use my polka-dotted luggage strap.  A strap fitting around a suitcase, which makes it easier to identify your bag on an airport luggage carousel. Which of course, her traveling companions "poo-poohed, but she decided to use it anyway.  She told me upon arriving at their destination, she was surprised to see "a number of suitcases," on that baggage claim carousel, identical to my red, Samsonite bag.........but because of that luggage strap she was quickly able to locate & retrieve the suitcase. Proves that snotty "Housewife," brigade doesn't know everything!



That's right!


----------

